# Any squrrile recipes?



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

I have been killin many a squrrile latley and fryin em and grillin em is gettin kinda old. Any one got some good recipes?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you try searching the recipes section? I am sure Goob has a recipe. Seems like a lot of work for very little meat.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

jahan said:


> Did you try searching the recipes section? I am sure Goob has a recipe. Seems like a lot of work for very little meat.


Ya but it is the best hunk of meat on the face of this earth!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Squirrel is great; but aren't they illegal to hunt in Utah?

See recipes: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=26046&p=279071#p279071

See big squirrels: posting.php?mode=edit&f=11&p=160537


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This topic has been moved to the "Upland Game" section.


----------



## keny glasscock (Jan 20, 2009)

My mom cooked it like chicken and dumpling it was awesome, or so I remember. Much better than the possum and fat back  .


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a question for you squirrel enthusiasts. Seems as though I remember hearing as a young man that you dont want to eat a ground squirrel. That if your gonna eat a squirrel stick to the tree dwelling varieties. Is this accurate and if so why?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> I have a question for you squirrel enthusiasts. Seems as though I remember hearing as a young man that you dont want to eat a ground squirrel. That if your gonna eat a squirrel stick to the tree dwelling varieties. Is this accurate and if so why?


I'm guessin' ground squirrels are bad because their nuts are on the ground.


----------

